# Rollenspiel auf Allianz Seite Welcher Server



## Troll_schurke (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe WoW 2 Halb Jahre auf der Horde Seite auf der Silberne Hand gespielt wie auf der Todeswache leider gabs in meiner sich bei Gilden und RP Flair nichts zu spüren meist alberne dinge bei dem man Kopfschütteln muss (Untoter der glaubt er wär King of Undercity  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  wie anderen  Schwach matten 

Mit WTLK wollte einen Neustart machen nicht als DK habe mir auf denn Kult der Verdammten einen Char erstellt mttlerweile 49 da ich Casual Gamer bin da gab es sehr schönen Rollenspiel in Südstrade und in Sturmwind.

Gibt es einen Server wo Rollenspiel wie Gepflegter Untergang gibt? Würde auch aufm Alt Server Bleiben oder Wechseln.
Ich hab früher betrieben in anderen MMOs in Star Wars Galaxies und Age of Conan und im Real Life Larp. 
Nutze auch Rsp Addon um Biographien von RPler zu letzen wer Rp betreibt. Selber lese ich viel von Warcraft Wiki , Bücher auch denn Comic weil ich die Geschichte des Königs Varian Wyrnn sehr interessant ist.

Suche auch als Gelegenheit Spieler eine Gilde mit HP/ Forum die RP betreibt gerne auch was in Richtung Abenteuer Gilde oder die ein Orden des Licht repräsentiert auch gerne.

Danke
liebe grüsse
Ein Rollenspier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (15. Juli 2009)

Troll_schurke schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich habe WoW 2 Halb Jahre auf der Horde Seite auf der Silberne Hand gespielt wie auf der Todeswache leider gabs in meiner sich bei Gilden und RP Flair nichts zu spüren meist alberne dinge bei dem man Kopfschütteln muss (Untoter der glaubt er wär King of Undercity
> 
> ...



Kann dir Zirkel des Cenarius empfehlen, da gibts auf Allianz-Seite sehr viel RP (und allgemein mehr Allianz).

In PvP ist es recht ausgeglichen (Realmpool: Blutdurst), mal gewinnt Horde, mal Ally.

Eine gute (und die größte rp-gilde wahrscheinlich auf dem ZdC) auf dem Zirkel des Cenarius ist "Der alte Weg".

Auserdem gibt es noch ein Rp-Wiki zu dem Server. (http://zdc-wiki.de/)

Mehr sag ich daweil einfach nicht, kannst dem Server ja mal für ein paar Tage ausprobieren.^^


----------



## Troll_schurke (16. Juli 2009)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fürn Tip hab auch voN Aldor empfehlungen bekommen.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2009)

Naja, Aldor ist eher Masse als Klasse.
Es GIBT viele gute Rpler, leider verschwinden sie in einer Flut schlechter


----------



## 11Raiden (13. August 2009)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> Kann dir Zirkel des Cenarius empfehlen, da gibts auf Allianz-Seite sehr viel RP (und allgemein mehr Allianz).
> 
> In PvP ist es recht ausgeglichen (Realmpool: Blutdurst), mal gewinnt Horde, mal Ally.
> 
> ...


Die Gilde schein gut zu sein und spricht auch im Gildenchanel ic (=in Charakter), hat aber einen weiteren Chanel für ooc (=out of Charakter).


dragon1 schrieb:


> Naja, Aldor ist eher Masse als Klasse.
> Es GIBT viele gute Rpler, leider verschwinden sie in einer Flut schlechter


So sehe ich es im Moment auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

